
Donesday – getting shit done like there's no tomorrow - georgestrakhov
https://github.com/donesday/donesday
======
dozzie
If there's no tomorrow, I'm not motivated to clean my mess up, because it
won't matter.

Then again, I have so many things half-done that working one day from dusk
till down or the reverse won't help anyway.

